# Bench Work



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

Hi guys,
Wondering if anyone has built an S layout using the Mianne bench work modules? I have a room that is 11' 4" x 20, I want to do a U shaped layout using the 11' 4" by about 14'.
It isn't cheap, but it looks real nice, and sure would save some time building. I am also wondering if the table top can overhang the benchwork as I would like to use some 54" curves.

Thanks in advance,
Aflyer


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Having never heard of this product until this posting, I went online and checked their website for info. It seems they use the "cam-lock" mechanism similar to furniture lines from Sauder and Bush -- desks, bookshelves, entertainment centers, etc. -- that are pre-cut/drilled and assembled by the user. My experience with these "cam-locks" are that they work well as long as the stud remains intact in the mating piece. That being said, they eventually weaken and pull out of the mating part after dis-assembly/re-assembly over and over. Of course, when this furniture is purchased, it is probably uncommon to dis-assemble and re-assemble it over and over. But if you decide to change your layout using this benchwork, the mating parts would have to withstand this type of activity and remain a strong connection each time. Perhaps this product is able to withstand this?? I do not know. This is only my observation. Considering the costs of the materials, I think I'll stick with regular dimensional lumber and build my own benchwork.


----------



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

NBF,
I agree the cam lock stuff seems to work well on some furniture I have put together. A dresser and desk for my Niece in her college dorm. It is costly, I was just a little intrigued by the ease of assembly and short amount of time it would take to complete the bench work.
I searched throu h the layout forum and didn't find any discussion about this benchwork, so figured I would ask for input from our S buddies.
Thank you for your help.
Aflyer


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

If you should happen to go this route, be sure to post your progress and experiences here. Good Luck.


----------

